# To poly or not to poly?



## hendo_57_25 (Apr 26, 2011)

Alright, this is my first post/question... so here goes.

I'm currently working a picture frame that is made of solid oak. The look I am going for is an extremely distressed look. I have applied several coats of a dark walnut stain and allowed it to dry. I am now in the process of torching the frame... basically I'm taking a handheld torch and burning the wood in several spots all over the frame. Once I am finished with that I am planning on chipping and scratching the frame in several places as well. My question is, once I am finished "distressing" the frame should I apply polyurethane or not? Would that affect the "charcoaled" areas of the frame or not? And would it take away from my desired distressed look?

May be a silly question, but I have never attempted anything like this (I consider myself a beginner). Any input/advice would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

I'd think that polyurethane would take away from the distressed look that you're putting so much effort into. Maybe wax would be a better finish.


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi Jon,

If you already have the poly, you could test it on a scrap piece. My guess is it would give you a "shine" that you don't want. 

I wonder if a matte finish poly would work?

Mike


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi jon,
I would also suggest doing samples. I think wax would leave residue in the rougher burned areas where it is harder to buff out. Poly comes in many sheens.


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

You might try a rub on satin poly, maybe only one or two coats. I've used this on unstained pine and it had no shine to it. I used min-wax poly.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G’day Jon

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## bobbotron (Jan 7, 2010)

I'd suggest testing on scrap, and also testing out an oil finish, linseed maybe?


----------

